# Everyone Please read!



## Can't believe it's over (Oct 6, 2012)

*Everyone Please read! Positive thinking quotes*

You there, the one reading this now, I want you to do something; smile. Smile because you’re beautiful, because you’re amazing, because you’re unique, because you can, because tomorrow is a new day, because no matter what you think, someone loves you. Smile because you deserve to.


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

.. thank you.


----------



## Can't believe it's over (Oct 6, 2012)

Sometimes being strong and moving on is the only choice you have!


----------



## Can't believe it's over (Oct 6, 2012)

When I look back on my life, I see Pain, Mistakes and Heart Ache. When I look in the mirror, I see Strength, Lessons Learned and Pride in myself. 

Even if you don't see that now, one day sooner than you think...you will!


----------



## Can't believe it's over (Oct 6, 2012)

The Loneliest people are the KINDEST. The saddest people smile the BRIGHTEST. The most DAMAGED people are the WISEST. All because they do not wish to see anyone else suffer the way they do. 


Okay I'll stop for today! Maybe more tomorrow.


----------



## Can't believe it's over (Oct 6, 2012)

You have healed when it doesn't hurt as much as it used to.
When a day goes by without it stabbing you in the heart. 
When you let it go without having to tell yourself to let it go. When you know you've moved forward and made progress. 
When you can hear that song and not fall apart.
When you know how stronger you are for all of it.
When you make different decisions because you're wiser.
When you know you are not broken.
When forgiveness comes easier.
When you shine brighter than before. When you've faced what needed to be faced.
You have healed.
~ Allison Nazarian


----------



## Can't believe it's over (Oct 6, 2012)

Never allow your happiness depend on a relationship. I think it's a very special thing to find love. It's beautiful. Nothing can match it. But make sure you find other things in life that you love besides..your love.
~Unknown


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the uplift, I needed that!


----------

